# Eric , mike, AZ...anyone



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

I have a question......if it is ok....I have been having difficulty concentrating and focussing on things. Also,bad memories and flashbacks are part of my dayly routine now.When i do the tape,my mind goes off, and it is hard to concentrate and listen.I still can not tell you what is said totaly cause of this.the questions are....should i stop the tapes now? am i getting anything from it?It feels to me i am fighting to listen....i want to listen,i am in bed comfortable,no noise except the tape....what do i do wrong?Thanx,sorry to botherFuzzzz


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fuzz... Flashbacks!!???? Yikes!!!! Been there don't want to go there again. Mike, Eric !!!!! SOMEBODY!!!!! Tell me it ain't so! Is this a possibilty for most people doing Hypnotherapy? Geez Fuzz, thanks for asking the ques. I had no idea this could happen. I'm sorry you are struggling & hopefully it is temporary. Hang in there. Hopefully somebody will help here. Take Care. BQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi Fuzz,Thank for the posting. Always post a question when you have one







I know you have been talking to Eric so he knows more about your history, and he will comment here when he see's the post.Firstly, The resistance you describe is common, many people find their mind wanders and they don't hear all the tape. This is common.The tape you are using is for anxiety I believe. If you are fighting it, then I would suggest that you leave listening to it for a few days then go back to it later.When there is a reluctance for change then this break often helps.As for the bad memories and flashbacks, are these a part of your life generally?BQ, I have never know hypnotherapy to cause bad memories or flashbacks in 13 years.I'm sure Eric will add more here.Best RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

FuzzzzI have many days when I can't concentrate..some days I'm angry or start thinking about something that happened a long time ago too. Its hard to let the thoughts go...but I can only assume that my subconcious is listening to the tape. If I'm really distracted in general just focusing on the rhythm of the breath helps and letting go of a thought rather than getting angry or anxious when they pop up...easier said than done right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi Jane,Many thanks. You do the right thing







It is common for us all to have to do this a times. We're only human







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, no problem with the questions and if you ever have any be sure to tell us.I think Mike is right and you should take a couple days off. Perhaps just run through the tape while your wide awake once to here was is said on there.Take a break for a bit and let your mind and body rest. The tapes have no side effects, but perhaps your working out some issues.Let us know after the break how you feel.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Fuzz,It seems to me that this is a time to reflect on what is going on in your life. Is there an added stressor? I know that you have been going through a lot of changes lately. If you can recognise what is bothering you, you can tell yourself, "Oh, it just ... bothering me at the moment..." and sort of let it go. Then go back to listening to the tapes, and allow yourself to relax.Perhaps try listening to them after a relaxing bath (not in the bath), or listening to some relaxing music. We are all so busy these days, and we need to take time for ourselves. When thoughts intrude upon your relaxation, just allow them to drift away...perhaps on a cloud... use your imagination to allow this to happen.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, one other quick question, are you on any new meds?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WHEW! That got my heart pumping guys, sorry. I don't know why the thought of them strikes such a strong chord with me. I guess my prior experiences with them were quite unpleasant & it was a negative in my brain if you know what I mean. Notice how I said "was", because AZ what you said about recognizing it for what it is and then letting go of it made perfect sense to me as soon as I read it! I know it is easier said then done but I will certainly keep that GOOD thought in my brain in case those nasties ever pop up again. Thanks. Fuzz I'll be thinking of you & hoping you feel better real soon.







BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 02-14-2001).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI fuzzz:If I remember correctly you've been talking about bad memories for quite some time now, and about an abusive childhood. Since this has been happening to you previously in a wide-awake, conscious state, it wouldn't be a surprise that when you try to relax thoughts come up. So the tapes have nothing to do with the flashbacks -- it's something that was happening previously.In any case, Mike is the expert here, and has the best advice.Take care!







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Jean is right.just did not remeber i had talked about it.The bad memories and flashback are due to the past.And yes cause of abuses situations, and am trying to work them out,but not it is not working to well.I ll stop the tape for now.Eric i am on no new meds...I'll wait and see.does not matter..time should help------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Fuzz,On this basis, stop the anxiety tape for a while, and try going back to it in a few weeks. You may be interested to hear that I work with PTSD, and have counselled victims families of one of the most dreadful occassions at a football stadium where over 50 people were lost in a crush.PTSD is a complex condition and best dealt with on a one to one basis with a professional therapist. However of course if you need support let us know and we will help where we can. thanks for your clarification and honesty.Best RegardsMike


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I absolutely agree with Mike that flashbacks to traumatic events in childhood are best dealt with in a good, positive individual therapy setting. Talking about past traumas in a safe environment helps a person to heal. Once you have moved a little further in your therapy, where the memories have been worked through, you may be able to more comfortably use the tapes. Good luck.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzzz!!!!! Senior Member posted 02-16-2001 09:27 AM I am stoping the tape. I just want to say I never said that the tape made me to have flass or nightmares or concentration problems.I knew I had them problems...It is just worst now. I stop the tape and may be I'll be able to go back??? Nothing can help now....have to wait and see ------------------ Fuzzz... IP: Logged BQ Senior Member posted 02-16-2001 10:19 AM Fuzz, (((HUG))) I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I know what it is like. At first when I started having the flashbacks, I thought I was literally losing my mind. I had no idea what was happening. I was afraid to tell anyone for months, even & especially my husband! He is a psychologist & I thought he's gonna think I'm literally crazy & have me committed or something. I was petrified & the flashbacks kept coming fast & furious. I did not know what they were; dreams, fantasies etc. I kept telling myself those things couldn't have happened; I would have remembered it! Well after suffering for 7 months I finally decided to tell my husband what was happening; he told me what they were. I promptly denied that they could be true & he challenged me to call my sibling to ask if my memories were true. After much courage gathering, I called & asked. My sibling said & I quote "HOW COULD YOU FORGET THAT????" That affirmation started me on my way to dealing with all those memories. I DID seek out a GOOD therapist(took a few tries to find a good one) & began dealing with the memories. YES, HARD WORK. VERY HARD & painful but empowering at the same time. I saw a decrease in the flashbacks as soon as I started dealing with what happened to me in therapy. ITS AWFUL I KNOW & I'm tearing up for ya right now. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. But I just wanted you to know that with therapy the pain did go away & I haven't had one in over 10 years. I don't know if there are other things "out there" in my subconscious, & that is something that I wig out over from time to time. But I guess if I did it once I can do it again. I'm so very sorry you are having this, I can't express how sorry. But know this, if nothing else....IT WASN'T YOUR FAULT & there really isn't any reason for you to feel ashamed or embarrassed. I'm praying that you can find a good therapist & get on your way to healing. Maybe the tapes, when you can resume them will just be icing on your healing cake. Don't give up, there is a way to get out from under this. You WILL feel peace. I'm praying for you. (((HUG))) BQ IP: Logged eric Moderator posted 02-16-2001 11:06 AM Fuzz, I agree with BQ and will talk more about this with you in the next chat and if we can help in anyway let us know.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

Just want to say thanks.BQ and eveyone else...but I guess the way out is not for now...------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fuzz, Your most welcome & remember we are all here for you. If the time is not now, don't worry. You will know when the time is right. Hang in there 'til then & don't give up. It WILL get better. Hey remember this, if we survived the past we had, we are EXPERTS at surviving! The difference that is coming is that we eventually learn to not just survive but to LIVE and THRIVE. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts & I'll take any you send my way. Take care of you. (((HUG)))BQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

hard to believe it will...i did survive and tired or surviving


----------

